# Mavic dumping their CR1 neutral support bike....



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Mavic is dumping their neutral support bike. 
What do you think? $2k for slightly used complete CR1?
I think the paint job is unique and one of a kind.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=56447&query=retrieval


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Kwantani said:


> Mavic is dumping their neutral support bike.
> What do you think? $2k for slightly used complete CR1?
> I think the paint job is unique and one of a kind.
> 
> http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin/classifieds/classifieds.pl?db=Road&website=RoadbikeReview&language=&session_key=&search_and_display_db_button=on&results_format=long&db_id=56447&query=retrieval


 You could probably, maybe, snag a normal CR-1 pro, with essentially the same kit and wheels on it, for abou 2300. I guess it al depends on how much you like or dislike the paint on it.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

i think it'd be very cool and unique to own that, for sure.


----------



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

*got one*

I purchased one of the neutral bikes....size 49.

Based from the going rate here in my area for a scott frame (and only scott frame is avail here- no bikesets) this is a good deal (frameset here is around USD$2800).

Im not too hot about the whole mavic yellow paint job....but again, Im waiting to actually see the bike (in shipping transit) to judge. Worst case...I keep the color but change the decal from "mavic" to "taxi"


cheers
eric


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

got mine 2 weeks ago...
about changing decal... can't do it. Clear coat painted over the decal.
infact, expect to do some paint touchup on a few spots, where they kept mounting/unmounting the bike on the roof rack. If you know what I'm talking about.
I'm ok with that.

The only thing that I'm disappointed is the wheelset, they seems to have more mileages that the bike.

the ride is definetely smoother/lighter that my previous specialized E5, but lack the jump/accelerate characteristic of alum bike.

enjoy your bike...




ericimper said:


> I purchased one of the neutral bikes....size 49.
> 
> Based from the going rate here in my area for a scott frame (and only scott frame is avail here- no bikesets) this is a good deal (frameset here is around USD$2800).
> 
> ...


----------

